# Training my boxer to walk to heel



## LisaSalter (Jun 25, 2012)

Morning,

I have tried everything to get my 3 year old boxer bitch to walk to heel - it's starting to get me down as every time I take her out she is pulling - I have tried treats, praise, turning back to where we started each time she pulls, the halti lead (which I don't like and neither does she, they are not good on a boxers nose)

She has a harness which we use. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Do you say "heel" when you pull her back? 

If so you haven't taught her it. Heel is a position not an action. First you teach the position. So if you clicker train, lure her into the position and click when she is next to you, sat or stood - whichever you prefer. Do this about 10 times then leave it for the day. The next day go out and lure her in 5 times. The next 5 times you add the word to it. Then the next day you say the word and lure 5 times. Then just say the word without the lure. 

Remember when you click, throw the treat out so she has chance to offer you the behaviour again by herself. 

After she knows "heel" position. Then start stepping forward. So get her in heel, then step forward and if she doesn't move automatically - then ask her to heel. Click and treat when she comes into your side.

Keep adding steps and rewarding her for being at your side. Remember to train this everywhere. It may take you a while to get anywhere but would you rather get there fast or get there without aching arms?

Thats teaching the heel position and walking nicely. 

With the walking, I would simply stop and pull her back into your side. Dogs know where they are going so you have to teach her that yes, you're going there but pulling won't make you get there any faster. It doesn't take my dogs long to figure that I won't accept pulling. And I often walk 2-4 at a time.

Good luck.  HTH


----------



## LisaSalter (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you, I will start this tomorrow, still have my clicker from puppy training so I will start all over again! you are right I do say Heel when I pull her back so I haven't taught her properly....I will let you know how I get on


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

LisaSalter said:


> Morning,
> 
> I have tried everything to get my 3 year old boxer bitch to walk to heel - it's starting to get me down as every time I take her out she is pulling - I have tried treats, praise, turning back to where we started each time she pulls, the halti lead (which I don't like and neither does she, they are not good on a boxers nose)
> 
> ...


Oh dear, this is not fun, have you read the following links? They are all written by qualified, reputable trainers/behaviourists.

http://www.deesdogs.com/documents/loose_leash_diagramed.doc
http://www.deesdogs.com/documents/letsgoforawalktogether.pdf
http://www.deesdogs.com/documents/strolling_on_lead.doc
http://www.deesdogs.com/documents/walkingyourdogwithheadhalter.pdf
http://www.apdt.co.uk/documents/Looselead_000.pdf
http://www.cleverdogcompany.com/tl_files/factsheets/Pulling on the lead.pdf
How to Teach Loose-Leash Walking | Karen Pryor Clickertraining
Leash Walking « Ahimsa Dog Blog

Look under loose leash walking here:

ClickerSolutions Training Articles Contents

*Books: *

My dog pulls what do I do? By Turid Rugaas
Help, my dog pulls on the lead by Erica Peachey
Cant Pull, Wont Pull Alison Rowbotham


----------



## mistermarky (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi people - great to see Im not the only one having problems teaching a boxer to stop pulling!!

Daft thing is I know 2 other people with Boxers and each has had the same problem!! - My partners mums dog Daisy is nearly 4 now and theyve never been able to teach her to stop!

The other problem im having is recall. One day I can go out and she will come back to me fine when called (so long as theres no other dogs or kids playing nearby!!) And then the next its almost as if she is just ignoring me!!

The other problem I have along similar lines as the pulling - we use an extending lead and harness with Rosie which she pulls on, but she has a fascination with long grass and when she sees it she just takes off at the speed of light - which believe me nearly yanks my arm out of its socket if she catches me off guard!

Suggestions Greatly appreciated!! lol

Im hoping she grows out of it - shes only 7months and very intelligent.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Ultimate Recall: 4 Day Course with John Rogerson
• Training a reliable, automatic, non-negotiable, reality recall
• Building block and foundation training of the recall
• Relationship/influence building in recall training
• The chasing/emergency recall
• Sit and/or down on recall
• Freeze/stop on recall/running wait
• Distance/direction control
• Calling dogs off of distractions
• Out of sight recall (owner hidden)
• Obedience/competition recall (dog is called from a stationary position)
• Free running recall (dog is called while in motion)
• Type "A" recall (dog re-joins his owner in motion)

JOHN RESERVES THE RIGHT TO ADJUST COURSE CONTENT BASED ON THE ABILITIES OF DOGS AND HANDLERS ENROLLED ON THE COURSE.

Dates for Ultimate Recall Course:

At Andover, England
7th-10th August , 2012; 4 day duration 9.30 am-4.00 pm
To register contact Pauline Wise at [email protected]

At Nottingham, England
26th - 29th October, 2012; 4 days duration 9.30-4.00 pm (Note: New Date!)
To register contact Beverly Smith at [email protected]

http://www.johnrogerson.com/2012coursesschedule.pdf

Chase Recall Masterclass

Date: Thursday 1st November 2012 Venue: Windsor, Berkshire Max handler places: 10
9.30am registration, 10.00am - 4pm Refreshments and a light lunch included

Following on from the fabulous Chase Recall Masterclass with Stella Bagshaw earlier this month, we are pleased to announce a date for the Chase Recall Practical Masterclass.

In this Masterclass we will be exploring:
How to tailor your training depending on your dog's scorpion level
How to build your training based on practical, workable exercises
How to move from one training level to the next in the real world
Perfecting the advanced "leave"
How, when and what signals to use
Line handling skills that make all the difference
Getting scent to work for you
Games to play with your dog on line
Dogs attending do not need to have a chase/recall issue, but it's a perfect opportunity if they do! Dogs do need
to be social with people and other dogs.

Please be assured that even if you don't bring a dog you will learn just as much from Stella's unique and innovative training approaches. Please note, the venue has a large hall and outside areas - we will be training in both, so please bring suitable outdoor wear.

Non handler place @ £130 (deposit £65) 
Handler @ £145 (deposit £65)

http://www.apdt.co.uk/documents/Chas...calNov2012.pdf

Books

Stop! How to control predatory Chasing in Dogs
by David Ryan

Chase! Managing Your Dog's Predatory Instincts 
By Clarissa Von Reinhardt

DVD

REALLY RELIABLE RECALL 
by Leslie Nelson

Website articles:

http://www.apdt.co.uk/documents/RECALL.pdf

http://www.deesdogs.com/documents/reliable_recall.pdf

Deposits into the Perfect Recall Account

List of Reinforcers

Distractions For Your Recall

How to Create a Motivating Toy

http://www.cleverdogcompany.com/tl_files/factsheets/Training a whistle recall.pdf

Teaching Come « Ahimsa Dog Blog

How do I stop my dog chasing? - David Ryan CCAB


----------



## mushymouth2 (Jul 4, 2012)

im the same 
my boxer girls is nearly 4 and still pulls 
we have tried all sorts some days shes better than others
we have had
easywalk harness
half chain collar
stop pull harness
dogmatic and halti both no good for her short snout
a canny collar but we really didnt get along with head collars
flat collars
treats and clicker 
however i went back to an old fixed standar harness from pets at home as i felt i had more controll and she walked far better on it
and teamed with the clicker is good
but i feel that we will prob work at heel work on every walk in her life lol

so if you do find something that works give me a shout lol


----------



## DobermannZoe (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh boy how frustrating, I remember being there

Heres the videos I used for my male dobermann and trust me they do work this first video I did 3-4 x a day soon as they know 'Heel' Into position
How To Clicker Train "Heel" Position (Dog Training) - YouTube

the next would be to Heel In motion (the tricky part)
Clicker Dog Training: STOP Leash Pulling! - YouTube

Remember, Practice this with low distraction at first then build it up. 
My dobe is now a year and month old and on a 1 hour walk I would say I stop and the dog circles back around me probably 3times in the first 20 minutes before he gives up and stays at my side :thumbup:
Its not the dog doesnt want to obey you, its just they dont know what you want.
Good luck!!


----------



## mistermarky (Jul 25, 2012)

mushymouth2 said:


> im the same
> my boxer girls is nearly 4 and still pulls
> we have tried all sorts some days shes better than others
> we have had
> ...


Our Rosie would not walk at all just attaching a lead to her collar! And still wont - she hates it!!
We got her a puppy harness from pets at home which she now has outgrown but we are now using a bigger fixed harness and she will walk for miles with it on - loves it!
Only wish I could stop the pulling :mad2:


----------

